# Những lưu ý để sở hữu eo thon ngày tết với đai nịt bụng latex



## Vietcorset (3/1/19)

_Ngày Tết đã sắp cận kề và chị em đang phải háo hức diện những bộ cánh đẹp đi chơi. Nhưng vẫn còn nhiều e ngại vì vòng hai ngấn mỡ của mình. Lúc này chị em có thể đang phải vất vả phân vân đi tìm những biện pháp để có thể giảm eo một cách nhanh chóng. Hiểu được tâm trạng đó nên Việt Corset hôm nay sẽ hướng dẫn những biện pháp kết hợp cùng đai nịt bụng latex khiến vòng eo chị em nhanh chóng trở lại như thời vàng son._

Các bài tập luyện? Những món ăn giảm cân? Chị em có thể đã từng áp dụng qua nhưng hiệu quả không cao. Đúng, tuy là không cao nhưng khi biết kết hợp những biện pháp đó cùng đen nịt bụng latex. Thì chị em có thể ngỡ ngàng vì khả năng giảm eo thần tốc mà nó mang lại. Theo như những kinh nghiệm đúc kết được qua thời kì giảm cân trước đây của mình. Bài viết này mình sẽ tổng hợp cho chị em những cách đem lại hiệu quả giảm eo một cách tốt nhất.

*Chế độ ăn uống đúng cách cùng đai nịt bụng latex*
Đầu tiên phải nói về chế độ ăn uống, một vài mẹo nhỏ trong quá trình ăn uống cũng giúp chị em có thể giảm đi lượng calo một cách đáng kể.

*Nước- Mắt xích quan trọng nếu bạn muốn giảm cân nhanh hơn*

_



_
_Giảm eo với đai nịt bụng latex bằng cách uống nước_​
*Uống nước đúng cách là như thế nào?*
Nếu muốn giảm cần cùng đai nịt bụng latex trước tết thì bạn không nên bỏ qua nguyên liệu vừa rẻ vừa dễ tìm là nước. Nước lọc không chỉ giúp làm thanh lọc cơ thể, đào thải các độc tố. Mà còn giúp các cơ quan khác của cơ thể vận hành trôi chảy hơn, hiệu quả hơn trong việc giảm eo. Nhưng việc uống nước đúng cách khi deo đai nịt bụng latex thì không phải ai cũng biết.

Nếu bạn lơ là trong việc cung cấp đủ lượng nước trong cơ thể. Cơ thể bạn sẽ tự động tích trữ nước để bù vào lượng nước còn thiếu. Việc này là một trong những nguyên nhân khiến bạn tăng lên thêm vài cân. Trong quá trình giảm cân, gan cũng đòi hỏi một lượng nước đủ lớn để thực hiện giảm béo đào thải đi lượng mỡ thừa. Nếu bạn không uống đủ nước thì gan sẽ tích trữ lượng chất béo. Làm hạn chế đi quá trình giảm eo cùng _đai nịt bụng latex_.

*Uống nước vào buổi sáng, tối*
Vào buổi sáng sau khi thức dậy khoảng 10 phút bạn hãy nên uống một cốc nước. Việc này sẽ giúp cơ thể được thanh lọc trước khi vào ngày mới. Không chỉ thế, đây còn là thời điểm giảm eo hiệu quả cho bạn.

Hãy nên nhớ uống một cốc nước trước bữa trưa và tối. Điều này là để tạo cảm giác no hơn, giúp bạn không hấp thụ quá nhiều năng lượng dư thừa. Mà còn có thể loại bỏ được các chất độc hại ra khỏi cơ thể.
Nước đá có tác dụng giảm eo cao hơn với nước ở nhiệt độ thường. Bạn có thể đốt cháy 200 calo một ngày khi uống 8 ly nước đá cùng đai nịt bụng latex.

*Trong quá trình giảm eo cùng đai nịt bụng latex, cần phải luôn nhai kĩ khi ăn*

_



_
_Giảm eo với đai nịt bụng latex bằng cách ăn chậm_​Ăn chậm là mẹo đơn giản nhưng cho hiệu quả giảm eo rất lớn. Não người cần 20 phút để có thể nhận ra trình trạng no của cơ thể. Nên bạn hãy cho não có thời gian làm điều đó đúng lúc.

Để giảm tốc độ ăn thì bạn nên nhai kĩ hơn. Một nghiên cứu gần đây cho rằng mỗi miếng nhai khoảng 40 lần giúp giảm eo nhiều hơn 12% so với thông thường. Nghe có vẻ hơi nhiều nên để làm quen, bạn hãy bắt đầu từ 20 lần và tăng số lượng.

*Chụp ảnh đồ ăn trước khi ăn*

_



_
_Giảm eo với đai nịt bụng latex bằng cách chụp ảnh trước khi ăn_​
Tất nhiên là thói quen chụp ảnh trước khi ăn không phải là việc sống ảo. Đó là cách mà bạn cần để ghi nhớ những thực phẩm đã nạp trong quá trình giảm eo.

Một cuộc nghiên cứu cho thấy, chụp lại những gì bạn ăn sẽ hiệu quả hơn là ghi chép chúng. Vì vậy bạn hãy bỏ vài giây trước khi ăn để chụp lại những gì bạn chuẩn bị nạp vào cơ thể. Sau một tuần nhìn lại, bạn sẽ nhận đươc nhiều thông tin hơn và tự điều chỉnh được chế độ ăn uống hợp lý hơn.

*Khi đeo đai nịt bụng latex nên tránh xa đồ ăn hết mức có thể.*

_



_
_Giảm eo với đai nịt bụng latex bằng cách tránh xa nguồn thức ăn hết mức có thể_​
Câu nói xa mặt cách lòng không chỉ đúng ở trong tình yêu mà còn rất hiệu nghiệm trong việc giảm eo nữa đấy. Vì vậy bạn hãy để đồ ăn ra khỏi tầm mắt, từ đồ ăn vặt đến thức ăn chính. Chuẩn bị phần đồ ăn hợp lý và tránh xa đống đồ còn lại. Điều này khiến bạn ít bị cám dỗ bởi các món ăn hấp dẫn. Làm tăng hiệu quả giảm eo hơn.

*Chế độ tập luyện đúng cách cùng đai nịt bụng latex*

*Bài tập cùng đai nịt bụng latex: Động tác nâng cao đùi*

_



_
_Giảm eo với đai nịt bụng latex bằng cách tập thể dục cao đùi_​
Nâng cao đùi là động tác thể dục đơn giản mà hầu hết mọi người được làm quen từ thời phổ thông. Thực hiện nâng cao đùi giúp thúc đẩy toàn bộ nhóm cơ vận động. Từ chân, vai, tay và bụng đều được hoạt động, giúp đốt phần mỡ bụng tích tụ lâu ngày.

Cách thực hiện: Tư thế đứng thẳng, hai chân để rộng bằng vai, đây là tư thế chuẩn bị ban đầu. Sau đó đá gối chân phải lên cao, đùi đặt song song với mặt sàn, tay đánh sang trái. Thay đổi động tác đổi bên, liên tục trong 20 lần / 20 giây.

*Bài tập cùng đai nịt bụng latex: Động tác leo núi*

_



_
_Giảm eo với đai nịt bụng latex bằng cách tập thể dục leo núi_​
Bài tập thể dục giảm mỡ thừa – Leo núi sẽ tác động đến nhiều nhóm cơ cùng một lúc khi thực hiện. Điển hình như vai, tay, đùi , mông và bụng. Toàn bộ cơ thể sẽ phải vận động giúp tăng cướng sức bền và săn chắc cơ.

Cách thực hiện: Chuẩn bị tư thế dạng giống plank. Nhưng tay chống vuông góc với sàn và cố định như tấm ván với đầu, lưng, chân thẳng hàng. Bắt đầu di chuyển từng chân về phía trước sao cho đầu gối chạm khuỷu tay. Không được đẩy hông lên cao, thực hiện lặp 20 lần mỗi bên.

*Bài tập cùng đai nịt bụng latex: Động tác lướt ván*

_



_
_Giảm eo với đai nịt bụng latex bằng cách tập thể dục lướt ván_​
Cách thực hiện:Đứng với tư thế, một chân trước 1 chân sau. Chân hơi khuỵu giống kiểu squat, đầu gối không để qua mũi chân.Lưng hơi đổ về phía trước để giữ thăng bằng. Nhưng giữ cho sống lưng thẳng giúp bạn không bị đau lưng. Khi đã sẵn sàng, thực hiện nhảy chân liên tục theo nhịp thở và lặp lại động tác 20 lần mỗi bên.

*Bài tập cùng đai nịt bụng latex: Động tác bật nhảy*

_



_
_Giảm eo với đai nịt bụng latex bằng cách tập thể dục bật nhảy_​
Hầu hết các bài tập cardio giảm mỡ bụng đều có xu hướng thúc đẩy toàn cơ vận động. Theo như các huấn luyện viên thì động tác trong phòng gym hay những bài tập dụng cụ hỗ trợ. Chỉ giúp tăng cơ khi cắt giảm mỡ ra khỏi cơ thể. Thế nên cardio thường được áp dụng vào việc giảm cân để làm nền trước khi đến với quá trình tăng cơ. Bật nhảy là một trong những động tác giảm mỡ hiệu quả nhất.

Cách thực hiện: Đứng ở tư thế bình thường, hai chân rộng bằng vai, tay thả lỏng. Hít sâu bật cao cả hai chân lên như ngồi xổm trên không . Lưng luôn cần được giữ thẳng. Lúc rơi nên để lòng bàn chân tiếp đất nhẹ nhàng bằng gót ra mũi tránh gây tổn thương lòng bàn chân. Thực hiện 10 nhịp cho mỗi lần tập.

*Bài tập cùng đai nịt bụng latex: Động tác xoay lườn*

_



_
_Giảm eo với đai nịt bụng latex bằng cách tập thể dục xoay lườn_​
Đây là bài tập hoàn hảo cho nàng nào muốn sở hữu đường cong quyến rũ. Bởi khi tập bạn phải siết chặt cơ bụng để chân không bị rơi chạm sàn. Khi thực hiện sẽ tác động mạnh đến hai vùng bên lườn, giúp đánh tan phần mỡ thừa tích tụ.

Cách thực hiện: Nằm trên sàn với một bên hông để nghiêng về một phía. Chống bàn tay xuống sàn, để tay còn lại ở sau đầu. Khuỷu tay hướng về đầu gối, hai chân sát vào nhau nâng cách sàn một góc 45 độ. Bắt đầu thực hiện di chuyển hai chân xuống chạm sàn rồi nâng lại lên vị trí cũ.

_Việt Corset_ chúc chị em nhanh chóng sở hữu được vòng eo thon để tăng niềm hạnh phúc ngày tết nhé!


----------

